# Smugglers Notch VT



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone from Smugglers Notch been there a decent amount of times. Some buddies of mine are going up their for our Spring Break. So just wanted to see what was up.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i hear its a nice snow pocket


----------

